# The challenge



## gozizey (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I challenge everyone to switch from his/hers comfortable desktop environment and try using standalone window manager.

Challenge 1:

Use openbox for 1 week. Easter egg:

*menu.xml*


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<openbox_menu>

<!--
  Every menu category has it's own `xml' file,
  see "categories/*.xml". `rc.xml' is responsible
  to load them at system startup, and the skeleton
  here is responsible to show their content
  when you right click.
-->

<menu id="root-menu" label="OpenBox 3">

  <menu id="dev"  icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/categories/22/applications-development.png" />
  <menu id="graph" icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/categories/22/applications-graphics.png"  />
  <menu id="media" icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/categories/22/applications-multimedia.png"  />
  <menu id="net"  icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/categories/22/applications-internet.png"  />
  <menu id="sys"  icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/categories/22/applications-system.png"  />
  <menu id="hell"  icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/places/22/distributor-logo-archlinux.png"  />

</menu>
</openbox_menu>
```

*categories/multimedia.xml*


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<openbox_menu>

<menu id="media" label="Multimedia">

  <item icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/apps/22/kaffeine.png" label="Winff">
  <action name="Execute">
  <execute>winff</execute>
  </action>
  </item>

  <item icon="/usr/share/icons/Faenza/apps/22/xfburn.png" label="Xfburn">
  <action name="Execute">
  <execute>xfburn</execute>
  </action>
  </item>

</menu>
</openbox_menu>
```

Read rc.xml carefully to understand how to use more than one menu file. Hint: menu.xml must be last.


Challenge 2:

Use dynamic window manager, you'll have to rely on the knowledge gained from openbox - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/window_manager#Dynamic_window_managers

You are not allowed to use desktop environment related terminal emulator, neither panel programs. Easter egg - http://dotshare.it

---

Create a text file and describe your experience at the end of each day. Include your falls, mistakes and share them here to encourage other people reading this thread and also to take a note when they stubmle upon such snafus and deal with them.

Make snapshots after completing each challenge and include them, so others can see what you've achieved, just an example of my dusty rusty 3 core fellow:

Clean: https://i.imgur.com/3FhOT7c.jpg

Busy: https://i.imgur.com/1cFAeDZ.png

Cheers


----------



## gozizey (Sep 12, 2016)

The stories are attached at the botttom of this post

kde to openbox - http://i.imgur.com/iD8kYo1.jpg (been different time, used different programming languages)

openbox to dwm - http://i.imgur.com/rJ5jqnT.jpg

dwm to xmonad - 1st day http://i.imgur.com/Hv3XZAW.png , 3rd day http://i.imgur.com/HDovaPz.png


----------

